# Miss Mai report 4/1/2010



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

Well started off as a beautiful day. We arrived at Daybreak Marina @6:00 am. Loaded up off we went, out the Pass calm seas ahead. Today the Miss Mai (miss may) had a crew of 5. Gene (team recess), Gary (galsun), Eddie (gatorman or ********* or gator something like that), my son Shane, & myself. We were students today. Gene is a fine man he shared lots of his fishing knowledge. Gene thank you so muchI enjoyed being out there. You are welcome anytime. I hope you had a good time with us.

We headed out, first stop...catch bait. Bait in the boat, then we were off to our first stop. I'm looking at the screen don't see a thing Gene says thier down there....Lines in the water, down..down..down man its a long way down. Looking for spikes in the bottom, ledges, rocks Those electric reels make a difference. They were screaming. I couldn't do it byhand. We were fishing in the 600-800 ft range. Bite was slow but we had fish-in-the-box.

We saw 2-3 whales, circling the boat 1 sea turtle, 1 wahoo.

EarlierI tried to put in some numbers into thechartplotter, this hi-tech stuffwas kickin my butt. It was so badI wished I had a sextant,compass, &thestars. Shane had to put them in for me. I need to brush up somemore.

pics to follow....

total for the day 15

8 grouper (yellow,snowy,scorpion)

2 golden tile

2 blueline tile

3 hake





































whales circling the boat










Shane with a nice yello










Gator with a nice golden










Gary's snowy










Shane with another










nice box!!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, nice haul of fish and nice seas! Good job on the deep dropping, it's something I would love to learn to do one day.


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

Capt. Milke and Crew. Thanks for taking me fishing. I had a great day offshore. That's one fine rocket ship you got there. Out the pass and then we were there in a few minutes. The day's weather was about as good as it gets and with the calm seas you could see the whales circling us as close as 100 feet, all day. I hope we did not look like something to eat to them. I think you will enjoy the taste of the yellowedge the best. Give me a call anytime you have an open seat. It was a blast. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like every one had a great day and great seas to go with it.


----------



## puertovallartafish (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks for the report great photos!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report Mike, ya'll will be eating good for a while.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Saw your boat at Daybreak. Do you have any performance numbers for those e-tecs? That is one magnificent boat you have there. I saw the recess truck in the parking lot, I figured he mighthave been fishing with Mark.


----------



## schrock (Apr 19, 2008)

Had a great time fishing with everyone thanks goes to Gene for showing

me what to do considering i have NO idea what i am doing out that deep, 

which im sure it didnt take him long to figure that out. Had a great time

out there cant wait to go back, this work thing is killing me lol. Hope Gene 

will go with us again because I have alot to learn. I think i made Gene laugh

when we were catching bait and i said that would go good with some grease.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics. What was the current like?


----------



## GALSUN (Oct 1, 2007)

What a great day to be on the water good friends good time great guide ,for our first time deep dropping ,glad i could be part of the crew,gene many thanks for all your help ,looking forward to hooking up with u again,oh by the way the fish taste awesome,mike what a ride thanks


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

Sweeeeet Report !!!!! 

Mike...so glad the trip worked out. Looks like everything was perfect......


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very cool report pretty neat seeing the whales I bet!


----------

